# Toro CCR - 3650 repair project



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Forum members,
I received a Toro CCR -3650 that was not working and the owner did not want to repair it. My friend from work was going to fix it for the previous owner but when she declined, he thought of me to give it to. He thought the Toro busted the connecting rod. When I got it, I decided to check it out. I have never been inside the block of a single stage so I am looking for some guidance here getting this Toro going again. 
So the Toro recoil was not extending and when I tried to turn the flywheel it would only move a small distance either way. Fast Forward - I pulled the engine and opened up the short block. The rod was not broken but the attaching bracket at the small end of the rod was very loose and the roller strip part #801290 was scattered throughout the block. Part of the piston ring broke off. Piston looks to be in poor shape too. I will post some pictures shortly, got to get the dogs out for a walk. Appreciate any and all input. I will be keeping this as I backup to my reliable Toro CCR - 2000.
Tim


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok, dogs are walked. Here are a couple of photos of the Toro problem. In photo one you can see one of the roller strip pins coming out of the piston. In photo two you can see the lower rod hanging on the crankshaft, very lose and roller strips all over the bottom of the block. Photo three is the condition of the piston, I'm guessing not good. Photo four, you can barely a small hole in head, it does not go all the through, it is from the roller strip pin. Is the head still good and should I get rid of the burr?

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch! That looks like it was unpleasant for the poor engine. I hope parts aren't too expensive!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The condition of the piston tells me the cylinder wall must be in horrible shape and that means no chance of saving this engine. Those needle bearings bouncing around cause a lot of damage.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Aldfam',



Unfortunately, I think Grunt has it exactly right on this.....:sad2:

Had one of these R-Tek engines let go in a big way, (including knocking a piece right out of the side of the engine), and those roller bearings...(I believe there's something like 25 of them or so, in there), for a split second or two, go everywhere inside the engine, like little steel bullets. All of the parts you've mentioned can be replaced, but the likelihood, is that the cylinder wall has taken a beating. Even if you replace everything, the engine will never have decent compression. And I'm sure you know that a 2 stroke has to have a good seal in both the top and bottom to work right.

If that's the case, the engine will not be worth repairing. You could always find an old beat up 2460 or 2450 that still has a decent engine and make the swap, assuming the rest of that current blower is in good shape. It's a really easy swap out as I'm sure you've seen by virtue of having pulled the engine. They are certainly handy little machines to have around. For years, I only had a fairly big two-stage which was cumbersome and overkill for small storms. Now, I wouldn't be without one of these.

I've been looking for a damaged one with a salvageable engine myself, as I have a 2450 that's in good shape but, as mentioned above, experienced the little R-Tek thrash itself to death. Otherwise it's destined to be a parts machine for the one functioning 2450 that I still have. 


_*
Here's a video by Donyboy73 that shows a similar situation with an R-Tek:*_




.
.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello again, I appreciate all feedback from members. I did pick up a used short block for $40.00. I am currently assembling the Toro now. Hope to have it running soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

excellent, post some pics when done.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> excellent, post some pics when done.



Will do paulm12!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know I installed the short block I got for $40.00s and this Toro CCR - 3650 is running like a top. Just used it in our recent blizzard here in Buffalo New York area - did a great job. Very grateful for video links from SayItAintSnow and Grunt for the service manual with torque specs. Without your help, I couldn't have done this. Thanks to all.
Tim
Paulm12 I will try to show a short video clip of a cold start. After the repair, it started on the second pull, now it starts after the 1st pull!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

it looks like they ran it w/str8 gas or very little oil in the oil/fuel mix.
i got the baby brother ccr2000 w/the suzuki engine, mine is nice and light to manouver and i dont need my big beast as much. its amazing they can chug through snow even if its the heavy wet stuff as seen here in its first debut after i fixed it up. i got mine also for free from a sb member.
even though its throwing distance is limnited due to the snow being more water than anything else it beats using the shovel.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> it looks like they ran it w/str8 gas or very little oil in the oil/fuel mix.
> i got the baby brother ccr2000 w/the suzuki engine, mine is nice and light to manouver and i dont need my big beast as much. its amazing they can chug through snow even if its the heavy wet stuff as seen here in its first debut after i fixed it up. i got mine also for free from a sb member.
> even though its throwing distance is limnited due to the snow being more water than anything else it beats using the shovel.


vinnycom, I also have the CCR2000 with the suzuki engine in it, I bought it new back in the early nineties and it is now backup to the CCR 3650. Great machines!!!


----------

